# Nylon filter for peg ok?



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

Will a nylon filter peg ok or will it melt.

I want to make a pre-wo water injection not with guaiacol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 17, 2014)

Gtg  nuke.. peg 80  is just a form of sodium laurate.. non acidic sir


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

Peg300-400 etc?

Ok thanks dude


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

What % peg is used normally? Will 25ml peg300 disolve 1g cheq or mtren? 
Then dilute once filtered with water to make 500ml

25ml peg being 10% of 500ml at 2mg /ml.

I only have a gram of each as it was the min order requirement so no room for trial and error.

So I'm thinking peg300 would be the more potent solvent to disolve this.

Or woulf pure ba be better then peg300.

1g raw to 10ml ba or peg will make 500ml 5% solvent, 2mg/ml aas.

Any help would be great before I wreck this lol.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 18, 2014)

Now u say its for cheq.?.lol im not sure of melting point of those off hand .I thot it was for test.lol .

Id stay at peg300 . Reason the larger the molecule the less absorbed in the body so 400 id say no.
Peg 300 makes good winny 50mg inj..so compare melt point to that.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2014)

From googling it says the melting point of checks is 167-171oC, winstol is around 240o.

So peg300 sounds good to go.

Would you say ml for ml peg300 is a more potent solven than ba?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 18, 2014)

Id say bb is best as it slows the ester release into the body and can be used for higher mg/ml application. 
Ba will crash its too thin and absorbed rapidly.
Peg 300 is my second choice .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Id say bb is best as it slows the ester release into the body and can be used for higher mg/ml application.
> Ba will crash its too thin and absorbed rapidly.
> Peg 300 is my second choice .




Ok, its just to disolve it to get it through the filter, once its filtered I will filter water in to make it suspension. So bb is the 1 to go with over the other2? 

Thanks


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes  nuke. .. welcome brutha.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yes  nuke. .. welcome brutha.




1more question sorry, I need poly80 also so the bb will mix with the watwer correct? Iv used it before for water+guaiacol like winstrol but is it still needed for water+bb?

I'm thinking.
20-30% bb
Bac water mix of 2%ba/ 3% poly80/ water.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes.poly needed to thicken the water basically to hold suspension.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 19, 2014)

I love reading your guys conversations.
Very educational. Thanks for keeping it in the thread and not in pm.


----------

